# totally old school "texas waderstix"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

this is an old school texas waderstix!! totally nothing but a long lasting & faithful waderstix!!
this waderstix will serve it's master for many year's 
stix


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

You are top notch at the rodsmithing there Billy. If I could only get something in a Texas hainsaw Massacre type theme I'd be all over it.... ?????


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> You are top notch at the rodsmithing there Billy. If I could only get something in a Texas hainsaw Massacre type theme I'd be all over it.... ?????


 ok let's do it :rotfl: if you are waiting on me, then by god you are backing up!!
stix


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Very Clean Billy, I like it!


----------

